# quality of johnston and murphy shoes?



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

i have begun to learn the world of mens shoes and how important shoes are esp in my industry of banking.

please help me find some good looking, stylish shoes for a 28 yr old who loves to dress well but doesnt want to spend over 250 bucks.

i stopped into a johnston and murphy store but have always consulted this board before making decisions. how are these shoes?
any other recommendations? i dont like clunky looking shoes. something nice, modern, streamlined yet toned down enough to wear in an office.


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

J&M makes a nice shoe but if you can kick up the budget a bit, Allen Edmonds just came out with a new updated line that is supposed to compete with some of the Italian makers and they are REALLY nice! They still have that classic look but with a little edge and Edmonds makes a GREAT shoe!


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

J & Ms, at least most of the ones I've seen, are not that great. For the price, I would save your money.

The best dress shoes that can be easily had for the money are discontinued Allen Edmonds from the Shoe Bank in WI. You can order over the phone. Be careful buying on ebay, you might not be able to return the shoes if they don't fit or something else is wrong. Usually they go for $129, full retail is $300+

The new AE "seven" line is pretty unattractive. And they are expensive 500+. Not worth it at all.



Do a search, this comes up all the time.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I would go for discontinued or factory second Allen Edmonds vs. the J&M. Check ebay for NIB shoes. The AE store itself sells on ebay and most shoes can be purchased for $100-180 dollars. Also, Grapevinehill, an ebay seller and online shoe store, often has great AE deals.


----------



## Distinctive (Apr 26, 2007)

Spot on



cvac said:


> J & Ms, at least most of the ones I've seen, are not that great. For the price, I would save your money.
> 
> The best dress shoes that can be easily had for the money are discontinued Allen Edmonds from the Shoe Bank in WI. You can order over the phone. Be careful buying on ebay, you might not be able to return the shoes if they don't fit or something else is wrong. Usually they go for $129, full retail is $300+
> 
> ...


----------



## TheWardrobeGirl (Mar 24, 2008)

Check out the Edmonds Evanston and McClain...they are updated Park Avenue and MacNeil (I think)...the web and catalog pictures aren't so great, but in person they are really nice...quite a few of my clients have switched and love them! (client age range 30's, 40's)...one nice thing about Edmonds is that you can re-craft so the shoes can last you a LONG time...it is about $100 and the shoe gets a makeover...not my personal preference, but I do have a number of clients that do it and are very pleased with the results.


----------



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

cvac said:


> J & Ms, at least most of the ones I've seen, are not that great. For the price, I would save your money.
> 
> The best dress shoes that can be easily had for the money are discontinued Allen Edmonds from the Shoe Bank in WI. You can order over the phone. Be careful buying on ebay, you might not be able to return the shoes if they don't fit or something else is wrong. Usually they go for $129, full retail is $300+
> 
> ...


where is this shoe bank? is there a store i can view online?


----------



## epl0517 (Apr 7, 2005)

A few weeks back, I was in a A-E store, which offered a $50 discount to anyone who donates a used pair of shoes to charity. If this promotion is still continuing, and if a store in your area is participating, this might help you stay within budget.


----------



## landho (Sep 26, 2007)

illmaticnyc said:


> where is this shoe bank? is there a store i can view online?


I don't know about the Shoe Bank, but a number of new AEs regularly make their way onto eBay, many from AE itself (usually factory seconds or discontinued models, though).

This is the standard advice to people asking about first good dress shoes, and it's good advice.


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

illmaticnyc said:


> where is this shoe bank? is there a store i can view online?


Amazing what a Google search will bring up. Check out what I .

I have not purchased anything through the shoe bank before, but I did speak to them over the phone. They do not have a listing of their shoes on their website, but will tell you what's available in your size and shoe preference. You will likely have to search for the name of the shoes that they provide to get an image of the shoe because they frequently stock dicontinued models.

Cordovan


----------



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

slightly off topic but im looking for a good looking chelsea boot. i love the charles tyrwhitt chelsea boot but do not want to pay 350 bucks for them. nobody else seems to carry a decent chelsea boot?


----------



## Cordovan (Feb 1, 2008)

CT seems all the rave these days. If you like them then go for them on sale as has been mentioned too many times to count already. their stuff is overpiced, but can be worthwhile on one of their fsuper frequent sales.

Cordovan


----------



## illmaticnyc (Apr 12, 2005)

only thing is it seems like nobody else makes a chelsea boot like that of CT but curious to know if there is in fact a shoe maker that produces something similar. if not then oh well...i guess i need to get the CT ones


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

I thought it was Alfred Sargent that made the CT shoes.


----------



## acidicboy (Feb 17, 2006)

you could go check sierra trading for shoes. i've gotten a few pairs of sutor mantellasis from them for cheap, and they have other brands that are priced pretty nicely.


----------



## cvac (Aug 6, 2006)

This is the best way. Figure out what is available in your size, then write down the models, then google for pics.

The nice thing about the Shoe Bank is that they accept returns. Many sellers on ebay do not do returns, including the AE factory store.



Cordovan said:


> Amazing what a Google search will bring up. Check out what I .
> 
> I have not purchased anything through the shoe bank before, but I did speak to them over the phone. They do not have a listing of their shoes on their website, but will tell you what's available in your size and shoe preference. You will likely have to search for the name of the shoes that they provide to get an image of the shoe because they frequently stock dicontinued models.
> 
> Cordovan


----------

